# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Dragon Age : Origins, jouez-y dès ce soir !

## Emile Zoulou

A priori, pour les versions boites de Dragon Age : Origins, il va falloir attendre un peu. Ce n'est pas moi qui le dis, c'est Electronic Arts qui vient d'annoncer le report de la sortie européenne au 19 Novembre pour, d’après les rumeurs, un défaut de gravure. Les versions téléchargeables, elles, sont disponibles dans quelques heures, à minuit exactement.
 Du coup, vous pourrez télécharger le jeu chez notre partenaire DL Gamer et y jouer toute la nuit, arriver en retard au boulot demain matin et vous prendre un blâme conduisant à votre licenciement. De désespoir, vous finirez allongé sur les quais de Seine dans un carton à siroter de la villageoise en cubitainer. Du coup, j’hésite à publier cette news…
 Oh, et puis merde :
EDITION DELUXE
EDITION NORMAL

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## cooly08

La version pc est finalement prévue pour le 12 novembre.

>> http://www.electronicarts.fr/news/60385/

----------


## frunzy

Bon, bah... j'ai craqué  ::o:  

Je sais pas si c'est une très bonne idée au vu de l'interdiction de publier un test avant la sortie du jeu (sauf si on lui garantie un 9/10 en note finale...)  :tired:

----------


## Casque Noir

Ah mais on n'empêche personne d'y jouer et ce n'est surtout pas notre intention. 
On dénonce juste une méthode pas très glorieuse, c'est tout.

----------


## Foxone

> Bon, bah... j'ai craqué  
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est une très bonne idée au vu de l'interdiction de publier un test avant la sortie du jeu (sauf si on lui garantie un 9/10 en note finale...)


C'est vrai ça ??
Parce que PCJEUX l'ont testé le mois dernier ...
En meme temps PCJEUX quoi ...

----------


## ziltoïd

> C'est vrai ça ??
> Parce que PCJEUX l'ont testé le mois dernier ...
> En meme temps PCJEUX quoi ...


Ouais, comme le test qu'ils ont publié de Fallout 3 quoi...
Mais oui c'est vrai, ils pouvaient publier le test en avance si ils garantissaient une note de 9/10 au minimum.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> C'est vrai ça ??
> Parce que PCJEUX l'ont testé le mois dernier ...
> .


Et bien ils ont accepté de baisser leurs froc de merde.

----------


## cooly08

> C'est vrai ça ??
> Parce que PCJEUX l'ont testé le mois dernier ...
> En meme temps PCJEUX quoi ...


Bha ouais, t'as pas honte ?  :^_^: 

Sinon hop tu as toute l'histoire ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=40826

----------


## GPif

C'est beau l'intégrité quand même.

----------


## Corpuscule

Elle marche la version dlgamer ?

Nan parce que c'est pas pour dire qu'EA et Bioware ont encore mis en place des mécanismes à la fois tordus et buggés de "validation en ligne"... Mais la version achetée sur Impulse, il faut être chanceux pour qu'elle marche...

Pour les anglophones, ma source : http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2...m_campaign=rss

Edit : je ne parle pas des problèmes liés au téléchargement du DLC, plus ou moins aléatoires, mais qui touche aussi les acheteurs Steam.

----------


## Xùn

Need être demain que j'puisse jouer aussi...  ::ninja::

----------


## Say hello

Bel exemple, ruiner le travail de dizaines de canards.

----------


## Sov Strochnis

Perso la version de DL gamer je l'ai DL mais j'ai pas la clef, peut-être que je la recevrai à 00h01.

----------


## frunzy

J'ai reçu ma clef (j'ai checké a 23h20) mais je n'ai pas fini de télécharger les fichiers pis... je vais me coucher  ::zzz::

----------


## nephyl

> Perso la version de DL gamer je l'ai DL mais j'ai pas la clef, peut-être que je la recevrai à 00h01.


Moi j'ai la clef mais le jeu n'arrive pas à s'installer, la décompression plante à campaign_vo_french.rar comme pour la version dvd ::rolleyes::

----------


## Froyok

> Moi j'ai la clef mais le jeu n'arrive pas à s'installer, la décompression plante à campaign_vo_french.rar comme pour la version dvd




Nan mais la franchement, si vous me trouvez une autre théorie du complot, EA se fout vraiment de notre gueule.  ::(:

----------


## nephyl

J'ai envoyé un message à dlgamer je verrai bien demain.

----------


## Sov Strochnis

j'ai peut être loupé ma clef, alors, j'ai reçu un mail avec la clef pour :
Titan Quest - Activation Securom & CD Key 
DragonAge Origins Deluxe Ed-BonusKey For Items 
Dragon Age Origins-Bonus Objet Memory band (preorder)
mais pas celle du jeux, vous l'avez trouvé où la votre (DTC proof)

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> j'ai peut être loupé ma clef, alors, j'ai reçu un mail avec la clef pour :
> Titan Quest - Activation Securom & CD Key 
> DragonAge Origins Deluxe Ed-BonusKey For Items 
> Dragon Age Origins-Bonus Objet Memory band (preorder)
> mais pas celle du jeux, vous l'avez trouvé où la votre (DTC proof)


Vous pouvez contacter le support de DLGAMER pour résoudre votre probléme immediatement .

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Emile Zoulou

En plus ils sont cools chez DLgamer ils dorment pas.

----------


## Sov Strochnis

Je confirme qu'ils ne dorment pas, 1mn après mon mail me voici avec ma clef. ::wub:: 

Merci les gars.

----------


## nephyl

Ils sont p-e cool mais ma version standard de s'install pas et j'ai pas eu de réponse à mon mail  ::P: 
bref si vous voulez jouer ce soir achetez la version deluxe ou priez.

----------


## JackG2

Ya pas une histoire comme quoi la version collector, elle, n'est pas repoussée et sortira bien le 5 novembre ?
Oui je sais c'est mal je l'ai lu sur un autre site, mais je pose la question parceque je sais pas si on peut leur faire confiance ou pas ?
C'est peut etre dispo seulement pour ceux qui, aprés avoir acheter le jeu dirons qu'il vaut 9/10 à leurs potes....  ::P:

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Ils sont p-e cool mais ma version standard de s'install pas et j'ai pas eu de réponse à mon mail  bref si vous voulez jouer ce soir achetez la version deluxe ou priez.




Nous n'avons aucune différence de support entre une version standard et collector . Vous pouvez donc recontacter le support de DLGAMER pour votre probléme .

PS quelques fois les mails n'arrivent pas ou les réponses sont bloquées par vos antispams  ::):

----------


## Seboss

> Moi j'ai la clef mais le jeu n'arrive pas à s'installer, la décompression plante à campaign_vo_french.rar comme pour la version dvd


La version DVD qui sort le 12 novembre ? Pas tout pigé moi.
Bon en tout cas, pratiques frauduleuses ou pas, les copains américains ne tarissent pas d'éloges sur ce retour du fils caché de Baldur's Gate / NWN3. Enfin pour la plupart...

----------


## kenny

ca marche alors? j'avais pris sur steam mais la ils ont 17 min de retard, je pense que je leur donne encore 3 minutes avant que je donne le go au tueur a gage pour terminer le probleme gabe newel

Edit pfff il a eu chaud

----------


## nephyl

J'ai réenvoyé un mail.
Comme mes fichiers s'appelent: DragonAge-Origins-*std*_edsr_f-*X*.bin ou X est le numéro. J'ai supposé que c'était ceux de l'édition standards. malgré un retéléchargement du fichier numéro 5, qui est celui décompressé lorsque j'ai mon soucis, rien à faire ça plante toujours.

----------


## Xùn

> La version DVD qui sort le 12 novembre ? Pas tout pigé moi.


Si j'ai bien compris il parle de la version standard digitale sur dlgamer. Pourtant j'avais cru comprendre que ce problème était uniquement pour les versions boites  :tired:

----------


## nephyl

oui c'est la version standard numérique de chez dlgamer Xùn

----------


## Xùn

Ok j'avais bien suivi alors  :;):  Donc certaines digitales seraient touchées aussi... c'est la fête.

----------


## Tramb

> La version DVD qui sort le 12 novembre ? Pas tout pigé moi.
> Bon en tout cas, pratiques frauduleuses ou pas, les copains américains ne tarissent pas d'éloges sur ce retour du fils caché de Baldur's Gate / NWN3. Enfin pour la plupart...


Mouais ça a l'air un peu nunuche quand même, niveau écriture.
J'me méfie.
Mais bon vu ce qu'on a à se mettre sous la dent...

----------


## xrogaan

Impossible, c'est half qui est derrière le staff dlgamer. Enfin, non, c'est trop bien fait pour être half.

----------


## frunzy

Je suis entrain d'installer la bête en ce moment même... suspens, suspens.

----------


## xrogaan

Bah perso, je boycotte un peu a cause du marketing foireux. Bien avant l'histoire de la bonne note. J'attendrais quelques mois histoire d'avoir de l'argent.

----------


## Hargn

La version DL arrête de télécharger à 9/10 jusqu'au 19 novembre.

----------


## nephyl

Dlgamer m'a renvoyé un lien avec le fichier qui me posait soucis, maintenant tout est rentré dans l'ordre pour moi.

----------


## frunzy

Bon bah j'ai pu le télécharger en entier, l'installer complètement, le lancer ! verdict : au delà du lanceur, l'option "jouer" n'était pas clickable  :tired: 


Edit : Bon bah j'ai pu le lancer, durant l'installation mon antivirus (Antivir) a détecté un truc chelou (trojan/malware/virus je saurais pas dire) dans daorigins.exe et m'a proposé de l'envoyer en quarantaine ou de refuser l'accès. Il m'a donc suffit de  *sic* télécharger le crack pour Dragon Age (l'exécutable No-CD) afin de pouvoir lancer mon jeu...

Pis la... bah je pars au boulot, Damn you society !

----------


## kasa

> (Antivir)


Antivir il arrête pas de psychoter, alors je l'ai dégagé.

----------


## Sharpe

Arf je sais pas pour vous mais moi tout est téléchargé mais suite à une "erreur" je n'ai pas le droit au bonus pré-commande (ça à la limite il est disponible un peu partout) mais surtout mon serial pour dragon age est incomplet (4 séries de chiffres au lieu de 5), je ne peux pas finir l'installation et dlgamer me répondent pas... Dites, je suis maudit vous croyez ou il y en a d'autres dans le même cas que moi?

Edit 12h tout est rentré dans l'ordre.^^

----------


## captain dwarf

la version collector n'est pas touchée par ce problème de distribution, il s'agit juste de la version ps3 pour le 19 et pc classique pour le 12.

----------


## Machin

Hello,

P'tite question pour ceux qui ont acheté la version sur dlgamer: Est-ce qu'elle est multilingue ? ou est-ce qu'il y a juste le francais ?

Sinon il y un écart de prix assez énorme entre la version UK et la version FR... 40 livres contre 59 euros. Donc est-ce qu'il est possible de commander la version UK en étant en France ?

Merci.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Hello,
> 
> P'tite question pour ceux qui ont acheté la version sur dlgamer: Est-ce qu'elle est multilingue ? ou est-ce qu'il y a juste le francais ?
> 
> Sinon il y un écart de prix assez énorme entre la version UK et la version FR... 40 livres contre 59 euros. Donc est-ce qu'il est possible de commander la version UK en étant en France ?
> 
> Merci.


Juste le français apparemment.

----------


## Setzer

Juste français pour DLgamer je confirme, et la version uk est anglais only également même si a priori il existe des sous titres fr dispo.

----------


## Anton

J'espère que Boulon fera un petit encadré bien senti sur cette sortie merdique où tout est de bric et de broc et où chacun se démerde pour que son jeu fonctionne...  ::(: 
Parce que une fois que le jeu fonctionne et qu'on joue, évidemment, tout le monde oublie les problèmes en amont. Donc "c'est pas si graaaâaaave". Ouais, bien sûr, encourageons.

----------


## ThorThur

P'tain moi qui coyais qu'il avait été repoussé à janvier 2010 ?! Je confonds avec quel jeu ?  ::o:  ::(:

----------


## Anton

Une chiée ^^

----------


## MrPapillon

Des jeux pas terribles qui ont peur de Noël sûrement.
J'ai bien envie de me trouver une excuse pour acheter une collector, du style ouaip ça va encourager à faire des jeux réussis et tout partout. Ça va finir par arriver tiens...

----------


## Duffman

> J'espère que Boulon fera un petit encadré bien senti sur cette sortie merdique où tout est de bric et de broc et où chacun se démerde pour que son jeu fonctionne... 
> Parce que une fois que le jeu fonctionne et qu'on joue, évidemment, tout le monde oublie les problèmes en amont. Donc "c'est pas si graaaâaaave". Ouais, bien sûr, encourageons.


Ils (EA) vont peut-être recommencer avec Mass Effect 2 l'année prochaine.  :Cigare:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'espère que Boulon fera un petit encadré bien senti sur cette sortie merdique où tout est de bric et de broc et où chacun se démerde pour que son jeu fonctionne... 
> Parce que une fois que le jeu fonctionne et qu'on joue, évidemment, tout le monde oublie les problèmes en amont. Donc "c'est pas si graaaâaaave". Ouais, bien sûr, encourageons.


Le jeu fonctionne...
Ce sont les DLC qui merdent, surtout.

Sinon, bah c'est comme pour Stalker: la somme d'emmerdes est laaaaargement occulté par le plaisir de jouer. Donc oui, on pardonne malgré tout. De toute façon, on a le choix ? Ne pas y jouer ?  :haha:

----------


## Anton

Ne jamais oublier, ne jamais pardonner.
La leçon Fallout 3 (qui est looooooooinnnnnn de ce que EA nous fait ici) ne vous a t elle vraiment _rien_ appris ? Ou tout cela n'était-il que du troll de comptoir ?

C'est juste sidérant. La sortie de DAO est tout juste catastrophique, totalement imputable à l'éditeur nous sommes d'accord, mais c'est pas une raison pour se taire en se disant qu'une fois qu'on a son fix, on s'en fout. Toucher le trésor au fond du paquet de merde qui le recouvre, n'en reste pas moins qu'on a dû mettre les mains dans la merde.
Putain, surtout avec une sortie qui avait *7 mois* pour se préparer et être parfaite. C'est d'autant plus inexcusable.

Et le pire, si ça arrivait IRL, genre, à l'achat/livraison de sa voiture, à pratique égale tout le monde pèterait les plombs. Mais c'est le_ jeu vidéo_, alors, c'est pas si grave...

----------


## Herchel

Warpzone sur JV.fr parle de Canard pc!!!
Ouaaaaaiii!

----------


## Herchel

Sinon,j'ai une question: sur dlgamer,c'est un iso qu'on télécharge?J'aimerais savoir si je peux graver ça sur un DVD (vu que j'ai l'imprimante pour dvd qui va bien :D)
Merci!

----------


## Anton

> Warpzone sur JV.fr parle de Canard pc!!!
> Ouaaaaaiii!


Purée, ils font encore plus fort que les 2 dernières semaines  ::O: 
Décidément ils sont énormes  ::wub::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ne jamais oublier, ne jamais pardonner.
> La leçon Fallout 3 (qui est looooooooinnnnnn de ce que EA nous fait ici) ne vous a t elle vraiment _rien_ appris ? Ou tout cela n'était-il que du troll de comptoir ?
> 
> C'est juste sidérant. La sortie de DAO est tout juste catastrophique, totalement imputable à l'éditeur nous sommes d'accord, mais c'est pas une raison pour se taire en se disant qu'une fois qu'on a son fix, on s'en fout. Toucher le trésor au fond du paquet de merde qui le recouvre, n'en reste pas moins qu'on a dû mettre les mains dans la merde.
> Putain, surtout avec une sortie qui avait *7 mois* pour se préparer et être parfaite. C'est d'autant plus inexcusable.
> 
> Et le pire, si ça arrivait IRL, genre, à l'achat/livraison de sa voiture, à pratique égale tout le monde pèterait les plombs. Mais c'est le_ jeu vidéo_, alors, c'est pas si grave...


Qui t'as dit qu'on oublie ou pardonne le travail d'EA ?
Ca reste catastrophique, reste que les dévellopeurs n'y sont pour rien, je ne vois pas pourquoi je me retiendrais d'encenser le jeu si j'en ai envie.
Ne pas mélanger distribution et développement  :;): 

Et les problèmes d'achat/livraison de voiture, t'inquiètes ça arrive, et personne ne pète les plombs pour autant.

----------


## PoOlluX

> la version collector n'est pas touchée par ce problème de distribution, il s'agit juste de la version ps3 pour le 19 et pc classique pour le 12.


Je confirme, je l'avais précommandée sur un site anglais et je viens de la sortir de ma boîte aux lettres.

Par contre niveau "package" c'est bien cheap, ça ressemble aux éditions colllector que l'on peut avoir sur les autres jeux...

Est-ce qu'ils ont pas fait ça justement pour écouler un max de versions collector (boite) avant de sortir la version standard...

----------


## DarzgL

Ben non puisque ladite version ne sort pas en France.

----------


## guty

Juste aussi pour signaler que sur http://www.canardpc.com/promosjeux/ le 5/11/09 a 21:39 les prix promos ne marchaient plus.
Je pensais que c'était valable jusqu'a minuit non?

----------


## Eloween

Le plus ironique avec les versions qui ne marchent pas...c'est que le jeu s'est propagé  sur les reseaux "moins legaux" en version complète et bugs corrigés.

C'est pour le moins triste... on ira ensuite se plaindre que le nombre de gens honetes qui achetent leurs jeux (club dont je suis membre) se reduit de plus en plus.

D'un autre coté si la rumeur qui veut que certains mags n'aient pas pu tester la bête, à moins de s'engager à mettre une note de 9/10 mini s'avere exacte... je dis bien fait pour leurs pieds .

Un mal pour un mal.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Quels bugs ?
A part les problèmes d'installation de certains et le problème pour downloader les DLC, y'a pas de bugs.

Enfin chez moi en tout cas. Et j'ai pas entendu grand monde se plaindre du jeu à ce niveau là.

----------


## Edrin

y'a un thread sur le forum steam qui est à mourrir de rire autant pour la bêtise de certains clients autant que pour celle de l'éditeur...
Là, on se rend compte de l'ampleur de la chose...
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1013918
comme ils se tapent la tête contre les murs pour une demi-heure de retard !
mes préférés :
H + 17min : I'm not by nature a violent man, but at this point, I would happily murder whoever set the UK release dates - and got between me and the game I've paid for - with my bare hands. Or maybe a spoon...
Heureusement qu'il est pas violent, le gars !
H +22 min : IT DISAPPEARED FROM MY GAME LIST!!!!! THE ♥♥♥♥!!!

C'était pas mal pour se détendre de toutes les problèmes techniques ridicules que j'ai rencontrés.
En ce qui me concerne, la liste des problèmes était simplement impressionante.
D'abord, une demi-heure de retard, bon, c'est pas bien grave, on est d'accord. Mais bon, la date de sortie européenne unifiée, c'était limite, quand même... Chaque pays a une date différente, qui change avec le sens du vent, et l'UK n'est même pas la mieux lotie, on se demande pour quelle raisons
Finalement, il me propose de lancer le jeu... Il me donne trois (trois !) clefs d'enregistrement (mais qu'est-ce qu'ils ont dans la tête, en faisant ça) dont les noms sont pas très clairs. Deux d'entre eux ont d'ailleurs pratiquement le même intitulé, à part le fait que y'a un "game" qui se colle entre "standard" et "CD key" pour l'un des deux.
Mais ensuite... Il fait rien. juste un écran furtif qui apparaît et disparait aussitôt à propos de redistribuables C++, (que j'ai bien du installer une dizaine de fois soit dit en passant ; au moins, j'ai échappé à directX... A l'époque ou je faisais des installs à titre professionnel, je me serais sacrément fait taper sur les doigts pour une faute aussi misérable, qui, pourtant est presque systématique dans les jeux ; et encore, le jeu marche souvent pas si on le réinstalle pas une fois pour chaque jeu... Bonjour le dll hell ).
Bon, je relance steam, ça marche pas. J'efface le blob, et toute ces conneries, et finalement, dix minutes plus tard, ça se débloque comme ça, sans raison apparente. C'était le cas de tout le monde, à ce qu'il semble. Enfin, bon, le décryptage commence enfin ! Mais quel décryptage ! 20 minutes ! z'auriez pas pu crypter seulement un ou deux petits fichiers indispensables, comme les exe et dll ? Enfin, bon, j'y connais pas grand chose en protections anti piratage, mais ça me fait bien chier.
Après ça, je découvre que pour avoir mes DLC, il faut aussi au moins un bac+2 en informatique (quelle chance, juste ce que j'ai !) et lire couramment anglais (faut pas déconner non plus) pour lire une explication foireuse sur le forum de steam comme quoi il faut aller s'enregistrer chez bioware. Là, c'est en français, mais tout juste. Sans les explications de steam, je sais pas si j'aurais compris tout de suite où entrer mes clefs. Genre "entrer les code promotions" au lieu de parler clairement de clefs CD. J'ai cru qu'il fallait encore payer et qu'avec du bol, on pouvait avoir une réduc...
J'avais déjà un compte chez EA, mais ils m'ont visiblement oublié depuis longtemps... Je refais un compte, j'entre ces stupides numéros, dont un, visiblement, ne sert absolument à rien. Le pire c'est que je me fait engueuler parce que mon mot de passe est trop long (voilà le signe d'une sécurité de merde, parce que quelque soit la longueur du mot de passe, le serveur n'est pas sensé le conserver en mémoire, mais seulement un hash, généralement de longueur constante.) Mais ça lui viendrait pas à l'idée de me dire quel est son maximum de caractères. Enfin, bon !
Le décryptage se finit avec de grosses goutes de sueurs parce que l'affichage ne se met à jour que toutes les deux trois minutes. Y'en a plus d'un qui a du faire un fin de tâche et recommencé en pensant que c'était planté... j'ai pas vérifié, mais ça m'étonnerait qu'il ait utiliser mes quatre cœurs.
Le décryptage se finit enfin ! je lance le jeu, mes amis, je lance le jeu ! Et... Rien. il ne se passe rien du tout. après quelques recherches, je découvre qu'il n'a pas décrypté l'exécutable et le launcher... Impossible de faire se mettre le bousin à jour sans désinstaller le jeu, sans savoir si ça va marcher la prochaine fois. En désespoir de cause, je télécharge un crack. Miracle, ça marche ! Ouf ! Merci les pirates !
bon, je peux jouer, maintenant ? Et ben non, parce que pour pouvoir jouer, faut entrer le mot de passe de tout à l'heure. Et visiblement, le copier coller, c'est technologiquement trop en avance pour eux... Moi qui génère mes mots de passe avec keepass, je suis pas dans la merde. Enfin, je finis par réussir... Je récupère le personnage que j'avais préparé avec leur éditeur... Et pas de DLC. Ben oui, les DLC, c'est sensuré... Un coup d'œil sur le forum m'apprend que les autres ont le même problème... Je finis par trouver une solution : Faire une sauvegarde après le début du jeu, le fermer, le lancer sans commencer l'aventure, se connecter, réclamer les DLC dans le menu principal avant de cliquer sur le bouton reprendre. (En passant, le standard, c'est continuer, pas reprendre...) Il parait que certains n'ont pas pu les avoir sans recommencer un nouveau perso.
Et là, ça y est, je peux jouer ? demandais-je d'une toute petite voix. Oui... Ouf... Enfin !
Le jeu est assez excellent par lui même, que tout ça n'ait pas été fait en vain ! finalement, vers 1h30, je peux enfin jouer, après une installation d'environ une heure qui m'a rappeler le bon vieux temps des l'autoexec.bat et autres config.sys.
Alors que dire ? Ben, Steam c'est buggé, EA ne tient pas ses engagements horaires et a un système DRM privilégiant les pirates plutôt que les honnêtes citoyens (en même temps, je comprends qu'ils sentent des affinités avec les pirates, vu le prix... ils ont juste pas pigé qu'un pirate informatique, c'est pas barbe noire), et Bioware a merdé avec ses DLC (et le copier coller, bon sang, le copier coller, merde, quoi !).
Ils auraient fait exprès, que... Et bien, je sais pas comment ils ne peuvent pas avoir fait exprès. Même Pierre Richard n'a pas une malchance pareille !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tain mais j'ai vraiment bien fait de prendre chez DlGamer en fait...:veinard:

----------


## guty

Merci pour cette prose magnifiquement écrite et racontée. :;): 

Je crois que je vais attendre sagement que ça se tasse et j'achèterai quand il vaudra 30 € (et quand j'aurai vu le test de canard pc parceque ça sent le poisson faisandé cette hisotire de 9/10 obligatoire pour tester le jeu)






> y'a un thread sur le forum steam qui est à mourrir de rire autant pour la bêtise de certains clients autant que pour celle de l'éditeur...
> Là, on se rend compte de l'ampleur de la chose...
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1013918
> comme ils se tapent la tête contre les murs pour une demi-heure de retard !
> mes préférés :
> H + 17min : I'm not by nature a violent man, but at this point, I would happily murder whoever set the UK release dates - and got between me and the game I've paid for - with my bare hands. Or maybe a spoon...
> Heureusement qu'il est pas violent, le gars !
> H +22 min : IT DISAPPEARED FROM MY GAME LIST!!!!! THE ♥♥♥♥!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## Xùn

Ca fait rêver ton compte rendu Edrin.

----------


## gros_bidule

Sinon, premières impressions de la part de nos no-life : c'est bien ou c'est tout pourri ? (le zeu en lui-même, pas l'installeur)
Sérieux ne j'arrive plus à joindre mes potes, surement devant ce machin, pfff.... bande de drogués aux jeux de rôles  ::P:

----------


## jaragorn_99

Ben ma premiere impression est bonne, mm si l'activation en ligne de steam a foiré tout hier matin, j'ai pu tater de la bete 30 min avant d'aller au taff, puis 3 bonnes heures de jeux hier.
En 1er, c'est beau, sans etre a tombé non plus.
Perso, j'ai viré l'effet persistant du sang, mais en 1680*1050, tout à fond, ça rame jamais.
J'ai un peu de mal avec les commandes encore, le didactitiel etant pas terrible, je vais m'imprimer le manuel cet aprem.
La création du personnage est tres sympa également.
Le seul defaut que je lui trouve, c'est le doublage, je lui aurai bien coller un "STOP DOUBLAGE POURRI" si j'avais l'emote ^^.
Par contre, j'ai pas retrouvé mes automatismes des BG, la gestion des persos via menus deroulant ayant tendances a etre bien mal foutu, surrement le temps de s'y faire.
voilà, stou pour le moment.

----------


## kasa

> ..


Ca fait bien débander tout ça.

----------


## gros_bidule

tankiou  :;):

----------


## Phileas

Me tâte..... _Attendre le test ?_ Moui.... _Craquer face à la curiosité ?_ Pourquoi pas ? .... _Prendre le risque de se coller 3 plombes de daubes techniques pour lancer le jeu ?_ Chouette.... Me tâte.... le _prenje_ ou le _prenjepa_ ?

----------


## Tuirennder

Surprise: Amazon UK m'annonce que ma commande de la version normale a été expediée, et se ballade déjà quelque part à Bruxelles.

Visiblement le report au 12 Novembre n'affecte pas toutes les versions européennes (à moins qu'amazon ne se soit planté et que je vais me retrouver avec une version xbox360  ::(: )

----------


## Haga

> Surprise: Amazon UK m'annonce que ma commande de la version normale a été expediée, et se ballade déjà quelque part à Bruxelles.
> 
> Visiblement le report au 12 Novembre n'affecte pas toutes les versions européennes (à moins qu'amazon ne se soit planté et que je vais me retrouver avec une version xbox360 )


Bah carrément moi j'ai ma boite achetée en magasin depuis mardi 3 novembre :D (et pas de problème d'install, de bugs ou de gravure)

----------


## Setzer

Pour ma part, j'ai acheté via dlgamer, mis à part le bordel des DLC aucun problème à l'install, dl rapide et je prend un pied monstrueux sur le jeu.

Quant au doublage il n'est pas mauvais mais très inégale en fonction du personnage/doubleur.

Genre Duncan, le roi ou encore Morrigan sont très bien doublés, mais les perso secondaires nettement moins, mais vraiment rien d'insuportable ou de comparable à Baldur - Imoen boite à baffe - Gate.

Bref mangeayzean.

----------


## Duffman

> ...


 :WTF: ...Hé bé... 
Ça me donne presque pas envie de lancer le chargement dans Steam  ::sad::

----------


## Gorillaz

Hey ! J'avais une chtite question : le jeu est dispo en magasin ou pas (et quand, dans ce cas) ? Parce que vu le bordel que ca a l'air d'être en version dématérialisée...  ::|: 

Sinon pour info, le jeu a obtenu un 8/10 chez Gamekult.

----------


## ElGothiko

Et bé ! Quand je vois tous les pbs ... Y en a qui ont pas de chance. 
Acheté sur DLGamer en precommande, installé Mercredi 4 au soir, tout a marché du premier coup (Item Collector, et autres DLC)  :Cigare:

----------


## frogeater

Question mes amis: Français ou Anglais ? Französich oder Englisch ? Pour moi la version physique je n'y pense pas, parce que sinon ça va me faire le coup de Sins of a Solar Empire uniquement auf Deutsch où je suis incapable de distinguer les capacités des vaisseaux etc..., et moi les quêtes décrites en langue teutonne même "allez tuer 3 rats géants et ramenez moi leur queue" il me faut Google translate sous le bras pour décoder.

Bref, les voix en français c'est décent ?

S

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En fr ça tient la route, du niveau des autres jeux Bioware en général quoi.

----------


## frogeater

Bon bah oualà c'est parti... me reste quelques heures de temps de téléchargement pour finir the Witcher, Risen, Fallout3, Oblivion, NWN2, SoaSE, Bioshock (et Torchlight...désolé)

Allez, j'abrège du coup. Ciao.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bon bah oualà c'est parti... me reste quelques heures de temps de téléchargement pour finir the Witcher, Risen, Fallout3, Oblivion, NWN2, SoaSE, Bioshock (et Torchlight...désolé)


Non mais là faut que tu prennes 3 mois sabbatique, tu t'en sortiras pas  :^_^: 
(tips technique: Fallout 3 et Oblivion sont tout à fait dispensable).

----------


## Tetram

> En fr ça tient la route, du niveau des autres jeux Bioware en général quoi.



vous devez réunir votre groupe avant d'aller plus loin.

vous devez réunir votre groupe avant d'aller plus loin.

vous devez réunir votre groupe avant d'aller plus loin.

vous devez réunir votre groupe avant d'aller plus loin.

vous devez réunir votre groupe avant d'aller plus loin.

----------


## Enguerrand

> En fr ça tient la route, du niveau des autres jeux Bioware en général quoi.


Ah oui, là, désolé de te contredire Cacao, mais la vf de Baldur's Gate... Hum.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La VF de Baldur's est mythique  ::love:: 

Tellement à côté de la plaque la plupart du temps que ça en devient irrésistible.

----------


## mayweather

Amis du soir bonsoir, ou amis du soir tard tard bonsoir .

Je fais appel à vos lumières car les miennes restent éternellement sombre. Tout commence par un achat de la version basique de dragon age  origins, mercredi 05/11/09 sous steam : le début des problèmes .

Tout d'abord des arrêts plus que fréquents pour updater/télécharger le jeu lui même. Des déconnections incessantes à n'en plus finir. Pour résumé, des dl's qui arrivent aux alentours de 33%. Un arrêt du pc, un redémarrage de steam, et voila que le téléchargement du jeu en lui même reprend bel et bien à 0%. Soit les  33% jpeux me les mettre là où je pense. Et je ne parle même pas quand j'ai voulu faire des pauses de upadating/téléchargement, ceux qui m'a valu la même alternative, le téléchargement effectué en amont est comme imaginaire, et un éternellement recommencement à 0.

Bref, après une multitude de tentative, c'est la bonne. Je regarde: le jeu est bien téléchargé . Je le lance , tout marche correct etc ... sauf que j'ai téléchargé la version en anglais .... LA H A I N E ....

Je recommence un énième téléchargement en sélectionant cette fois-ci notre langague national, et il m'arrive bien sur la même galère. Téléchargement interrompu, reprise à 0 etc etc ..

Que dois-je faire? Dès que je ferme steam et que je le relance, le téléchargement reprend à 0.

Si eventuellement ( et j'utilise le conditionnel bien sur ) , le téléchargement de la version francaise se terminait, est ce que lors d'un redémarrage pc/steam , il ne me faudrait pas encore une fois retélécharger le jeu? ( ce qui deviendrait carrément insupportable ...  et irréaliste ).

J'ai bien entendu envoyé un mail à l'équipe steam ya 2-3jours. J'attends tjrs une réponse. Par contre, le paradoxe est que il n'attende pas pour encaisser les sous.

Je suis perdu..

que dois-je faire?

En espérant de l'aide, d'avance merci de vos réponses.

---------- Post ajouté à 02h33 ----------

soucis ( je pourrai mm mettre plusieurs SSS ) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amis du soir bonsoir, ou amis du soir tard tard bonsoir .

Je fais appel à vos lumières car les miennes restent éternellement sombre. Tout commence par un achat de la version basique de dragon age origins, mercredi 05/11/09 sous steam : le début des problèmes .

Tout d'abord des arrêts plus que fréquents pour updater/télécharger le jeu lui même. Des déconnections incessantes à n'en plus finir. Pour résumé, des dl's qui arrivent aux alentours de 33%. Un arrêt du pc, un redémarrage de steam, et voila que le téléchargement du jeu en lui même reprend bel et bien à 0%. Soit les 33% jpeux me les mettre là où je pense. Et je ne parle même pas quand j'ai voulu faire des pauses de upadating/téléchargement, ceux qui m'a valu la même alternative, le téléchargement effectué en amont est comme imaginaire, et un éternellement recommencement à 0.

Bref, après une multitude de tentative, c'est la bonne. Je regarde: le jeu est bien téléchargé . Je le lance , tout marche correct etc ... sauf que j'ai téléchargé la version en anglais .... LA H A I N E ....

Je recommence un énième téléchargement en sélectionant cette fois-ci notre langague national, et il m'arrive bien sur la même galère. Téléchargement interrompu, reprise à 0 etc etc ..

Que dois-je faire? Dès que je ferme steam et que je le relance, le téléchargement reprend à 0.

Si eventuellement ( et j'utilise le conditionnel bien sur ) , le téléchargement de la version francaise se terminait, est ce que lors d'un redémarrage pc/steam , il ne me faudrait pas encore une fois retélécharger le jeu? ( ce qui deviendrait carrément insupportable ... et irréaliste ).

J'ai bien entendu envoyé un mail à l'équipe steam ya 2-3jours. J'attends tjrs une réponse. Par contre, le paradoxe est que il n'attende pas pour encaisser les sous.

Je suis perdu..

que dois-je faire?

En espérant de l'aide, d'avance merci de vos réponses.

----------


## kasa

Ce n'est pas parce que steam indique 0% qu'il s'agit de 0% du jeu, il s'agit en fait de *0% de la mise à jour à effectuer*.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Steam ça merde pas mal avec DA apparemment.
Jamais eu de soucis avec d'autres jeux avant, bizarre.

----------


## mayweather

le jeu marche enfin en francais etc etc ..

mais j'ai bien un problème qui persiste, pas de son des voix concernant la totalité des dialogues ..

j'ai bien vérifié les options audios, tout est en ordre .

Ya t-ils des personnes qui ont eu ce problème?

si oui, par quel moyen avez vous procédez pour le résoudre???

merci d'avance

----------


## Poewo

Tout pareil que Mayweather. Mis à part que je n'ai même pas fini de DL.

----------


## Tenebras

Bon... j'ai craqué... mais chez Dlgamer, pas chez steam... pas fou^^

----------


## Tetram

Moi j'ai craqué pour l'édition collector chez Steam.

Compte rendu d'installation : 

- Téléchargement impossible en Europe. Je me suis mis depuis Chicago : c'est monté 1.5 Mo/s. Tout de suite mieux.

- Je lance le jeu. Galère à l'enregistrement jusqu'à ce que je trouve le message sur le forum de Steam. Perso, *je n'ai qu'une seule clé*, mais une fois entrée sur le site de EA, tout s'est déverouillée instantanément sur mon jeux STEAM. Aucun manque : j'ai tous les bonus, les deux quêtes en plus (le golem + la tour des gardes de l'ombre), les objets de l'édition collector. Bon, faut admettre que ce n'est pas super clair quand meme la façon de procéder...

- Après avoir remarqué que la VF, bien que supportable, n'était pas l'idéal, je décide de passer le jeu en VO (sous steam, c'est facile normalement...). Il me télécharge les voix en VO, je lance le jeu, et là, plus un seul son. Les personnages *sont tous devenus muets*. Je pense qu'il faut changer un truc pour que ça fonctionne, mais aucune idée où. Du coup, je repasse en VF (une bonne demi heure de dl), et les voix sont revenues... Tant pis pour la VF


Compte rendu de jeu
- Le jeu est très très fluide. Sur ma Radeon 4850, tout à fond sauf AA mis sur 4x au lieu de 8x, ça tourne nickel. Ce n'est pas super joli, mais ça se laisse regarder. J'aurais bien aimé des visages plus expressif, mais bon, une fois qu'on a joué à Mass Effect, tous les visages semblent inexpressif...

- Dans les combats, je retrouve mes marques de Baldur's Gate, dès lors qu'on désactive le comportement automatique des perso (touche "H" ou bien bouton juste en bas des portraits). Je me retrouve à échaffauder mes plans d'attque comme à la grande époque, en postant mes archers hors de portées des vilains pendant que mes deux guerriers empêchent les pas beaux de les rejoindre. J'aurais apprécié de pouvoir mieux sélectionner les points éloignés afin de placer plus précisément mes troupes, mais sinon, c'est du bonheur. D'ailleurs, les raccourcis claviers sont les mêmes, et je rejoue de la touche "+" pour réunir tout mon groupe et continuer d'avancer.

- Côté ambiance, j'ai pas vu passé les 4 premières heures de jeu. C'est vraiment très agréable, et mis à part certains doublages pourri, les dialogues sont bons. Le joueur ne parle pas, ce qui fait un tout petit peu zarb au début, mais bon, c'est vraiment un détail.

- l'histoire en elle même me semble classique. On nage en plein Heroic Fantasy avec une invasion de vilain ressemblant quand même beaucoup au Orcs du Seigneur des Anneaux. Néanmoins, la sauce prend, et j'aimerais bien que le week end dure plus longtemps ! Heureusement, le 11 novembre arrive !

----------


## Dyce

::sad::  Vous avez réussi à tous débloqué !!!

Avec la collector de Steam, impossible de mettre la main sur la BO. J'ai réussi à choppé les items collectors en suivant la procédure décrite sur l'autree topic, mais pas de BO ni d'artworks !!! ::sad::

----------


## Tenebras

ahhh ben ça faisait longtemps que je m'étais pas fais chier comme ça pour installer un jeu avant d'y jouer....
Ça me rappelle la bonne époque, un bon jeu de rôle plus une bonne prise de tête avant de pouvoir y jouer!
(J'ai failli installer un lecteur de disquette pour créer des fichiers autoexec.bat et config.sys histoire de faire vraiment comme a l époque...)
Il reste plus que le coup du scénario nain qui fait disparaitre les items collector  ::(: 
Sinon, il y a déja un patch de dispo sur le site officiel, quelques corrections de gameplay.

----------


## Tetram

> Vous avez réussi à tous débloqué !!!
> 
> Avec la collector de Steam, impossible de mettre la main sur la BO. J'ai réussi à choppé les items collectors en suivant la procédure décrite sur l'autree topic, mais pas de BO ni d'artworks !!!



La BO et les fond d'écran (pas d'artworks malheureusement, juste des fond d'écran très moches) sont dans le repertoire de Dragon Age du rep Steamapps. Tu trouveras un dossier "bonus" qui contient la BO et les wallpapers.

----------


## Keewashyro

Pas de versions boite prévue pour l'édition deluxe je présume ?

J'aime bien avoir les CDs

----------


## Phantom

29.95£ youpi

----------


## Phantom

Et ce test ? Parce que la j'achete betement un jeu juste parce qu'il est delicieusement sulfureux, qu'il débarque dans son chariot de mensonge et de trahison, et que mon rival de SF4 s'est barré dessus.

----------


## Phantom

J'aurai pas du, c pas mon genre de jeu ça...

----------


## Manath

Phantom la fonction éditer ça existe.

----------


## Phantom

> Phantom la fonction éditer ça existe.


 ::|:

----------


## Sapro

> ahhh ben ça faisait longtemps que je m'étais pas fais chier comme ça pour installer un jeu avant d'y jouer....
> Ça me rappelle la bonne époque, un bon jeu de rôle plus une bonne prise de tête avant de pouvoir y jouer!
> (J'ai failli installer un lecteur de disquette pour créer des fichiers *autoexec.bat et config.sys* histoire de faire vraiment comme a l époque...)
> Il reste plus que le coup du scénario nain qui fait disparaitre les items collector 
> Sinon, il y a déja un patch de dispo sur le site officiel, quelques corrections de gameplay.


Tu m'as replongé dans mon enfance...

----------

